# Picked up a new toy...



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I decided that I needed a new toy because I am awesome....

Ok, maybe Im not that cool but I have had a hankering for something a little uncommon lately and nearly bought another bolt rifle, but decided on this:

FN PS-90 5.7x28mm with a Meprolight holosight. 

The optic is pretty cool because it doesnt require batteries, but I am considering changing to a Trijicon red dot because I cant see the orange holosight in bright light with the Meprolight :x

I havent had a chance to shoot it yet, but I hold it when I sit on the couch :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's uncommon alright. And ugly too...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sawsman said:


> That's uncommon alright. And ugly too...


UGLY!!!

(I want one!)

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

They are seriously ugly!

Honestly, I bought it for bunny bustin. I figured that having 50 rounds would be nice for days that I am a terrible shot! JK

Now I just need to find good load data. Ramshot and Accurate Arms publish some data. And I hear Lyman does as well, but I dont have a Lyman manual yet and they dont have any info published online that I could find. I just dont trust some random forum that Joe Blow says "use 9 grains of Bullseye and a small pistol primer with the bullet seated deeper than usual"


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I havent had a chance to shoot it yet, but I hold it when I sit on the couch :lol:


I've shot a few bad guys on tv while sitting on my couch playing with new guns too. lol 8) That's a different looking gun for sure, hope it shoots good for you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

FN was always my favorite Counterstrike gun, with 300WinMag sniper hot on its heals.

Seriously though: Somebody needs to make a lefthanded bullpup design.


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That is a fascinating round. The hoopla around it when it came out was amazing. As you play with it let us know what you think.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> FN was always my favorite Counterstrike gun, with 300WinMag sniper hot on its heals.
> 
> Seriously though: Somebody needs to make a lefthanded bullpup design.
> 
> -DallanC


Cool thing about the rifle is that it is completely ambidextrous. The spent casings eject out of the bottom of the rifle. The safety is a toggle switch located directly behind the trigger so that either a left or right handed shooter can easily access it, and the charging handle is located on both sides of the rifle, so a lefty wont have to reach over the gun to chamber a round. So once Chaser gets to shoot it, he'll have to tell you what he thinks from a lefty's perspective.



Cooky said:


> That is a fascinating round. The hoopla around it when it came out was amazing. As you play with it let us know what you think.


I know its not an amazingly awesome round ballistically speaking, but its pretty close to the .22 Hornet (which round I like) so hopefully it ends up being a fun little gun to go plink with and send some lead down to some jacks on the desert. Im still wishing that Savage would have kept the 25 Walking Varminter as an option for a bolt gun in this caliber. I think that would have been a lot of fun


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8) Going to Gunnison to see Pro on thursday. We may need a Pot Gut Zombie Killa. Let me know. :O||:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

50 rounds of something as good as a Hornet? It's got to be a riot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It feeds and ejects out the bottom? I'd like to see pictures of the action.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> It feeds and ejects out the bottom? I'd like to see pictures of the action.
> 
> -DallanC


Here is a video that might give better info than I can





Watch at 2:00 and at 2:45 and see how the magazine loads. It actually loads on top, not on bottom like we are accustomed to


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > It feeds and ejects out the bottom? I'd like to see pictures of the action.
> ...


 Another cool feature about the magazine is that the rounds rotate as you load them in the magazine and are stored sideways on top of the gun.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a pretty cool gun Bax*. The first time I found some spent casings at the range I had no idea what it was. I took them to work for a Russian buddy of mine to look at and he told me all about them. He said they're a gas to shoot. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like a fun time!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My boss has an FHN 5-7 and he says he doesn't shoot it because its too expensive. Is there reloading dies and data for it?

The other thing he told me is that it was designed because Hillary Clinton wanted a weapon for the secret service that had a rifle's accuracy and was easily concealable under a coat, a doily or a waiter's apron/napkin.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Didn’t a whole bunch of European Police and Militaries adopt it? It seems like I remember NATO being in on the development. Part of the hoopla I mentioned earlier was the cover of a magazine with a hole in a NATO issue helmet with the select-fire version sitting by it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There has been a lot of speculation on the development of the cartridge but the most consistent argument that I have seen is that it was designed to be an intermediary between the 9mm and 5.56.

The gentleman that sold the rifle to me was saying that the Secret Service does carry the full auto version (P-90) under their coats. Get Some Guns and Ammo has a full auto version available to shoot if anyone is ever interested...

I went back today and traded the Meprolight optic for a Trijicon red dot. I couldnt see the Meprolight when I pointed it outside, the little dot would fade to a near ghostly image in bright light. Which bummed me out because I liked the idea of having an optic that didnt require batteries :x


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you get the matching hand gun that shoots the same rounds? I thought that was a cool feature for this. I wish i had a rifle hand gun combo!! My brother in law has this and he swears it is the best gun ever. I am envyous


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont have a Five Seven handgun yet. Figured that after spending $2200, I'd better hold off for a while


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That sounds like quiter talk to me


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My wallet definitely quit after this one!


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Yup, that's an ugly gun alright. I would love one  Hey Bax, just out of curiosity how much does that sucker weigh??


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Last Man Standing said:


> Yup, that's an ugly gun alright. I would love one  Hey Bax, just out of curiosity how much does that sucker weigh??


It weighs just a little over 6lbs but feels like less to me. Maybe because the short design keeps the weight toward my body?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

That's not bad at all. Yeah that makes sense, closer center of gravity. How long is it?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Last Man Standing said:


> That's not bad at all. Yeah that makes sense, closer center of gravity. How long is it?


Its about 26" overall length, so it should be something fun for the wife to shoot since it is so small


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I got to briefly go and shoot my rifle today. Honestly, I would like to spend a little more time behind this thing getting it dialed in just right. But I forgot to bring a good dead rest to the indoor range that gave me a free month pass after buying the rifle  and since this ammo isnt terribly cheap, I figured that I would at least see how it shoots and work on getting it dialed in at 50 yards at a later date. So I used a backpack with a jacket wadded up to give me a little bit of a dead rest while I was at the range today.

Over all, the rifle is very comfortable to shoot. The ergonomics are a bit odd at first, but after spending a few minutes holding it, I felt right at home. Having the brass eject out of the bottom of the rifle was a refreshing change from a reloader's perspective because I wasnt worrying about my brass flying across the range and wondering how I would ever retrieve it.

Since the range is only about 25 yards long, I cant speak to accuracy just yet. But I would say that it is fairly accurate. From the little time I spent shooting, it appears that I can expect roughly a .75" group at 50 yards. But at this point, that is only speculation.

The optic made grouping a tad difficult as it covers enough area at 25 yards to not be 100% positive of the exact windage and elevation. But I kind of enjoyed having so much eye relief and no parallax.

The rifle has virtually no recoil and would be a fun thing to expose new shooters (especially ones that are thinking they are recoil sensitive). This extremely low recoil made it amazingly easy to get back on target for quick follow up shots (which makes me giddy for bunny bustin!)

My only complaint thus far is that having a 50 round magazine makes it really easy to blow though a 50 round box of ammo (and at $25 a box, that can add up quick). I was very slow and purposeful in my shooting while getting the optic sighted in at 25 yards, but I could see handing this thing to a buddy and watching him blow through $25 in less than a minute if you arent careful.

I did purchase reloading dies to start saving some money once I get a decent stockpile of brass to load up. But load data is sparse to say the least. Luckily Ramshot and Accurate Arms have published load data to give me a basis to start with. But I am hoping to find some data to start loading some 36gr Barnes Varmint Grenades up and maybe some 45gr bullets as well. So this will be a work in progress for me. Hopefully I can become the resident yahoo on the 5.7x28 FN for the forum and help guys out that may decide to purchase a firearm in this caliber in the future.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Great report Bax, I was curious how that contraption would shoot for ya! You talking about bustin bunnies with it was making me want to go get a new fancy set up to slay the little critters, then I thought back to the last 4 times I went out and saw nothing  But I'm glad to hear you like it, I'm interested to hear what you're groups will start to look like out at 50 yards and beyond.


Bax* said:


> Over all, the rifle is very comfortable to shoot. The ergonomics are a bit odd at first, but after spending a few minutes holding it, I felt right at home. Having the brass eject out of the bottom of the rifle was a refreshing change from a reloader's perspective because I wasnt worrying about my brass flying across the range and wondering how I would ever retrieve it.


Just wait until one lands in your shoe! :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I spent some more time behind the PS-90 yesterday and had a chance to see what kinds of groups I could pull

*15 yards:* 5 shot group- .8 inches
[attachment=1:1f6jmx5q]15 Yards.png[/attachment:1f6jmx5q]
*25 yards: *10 shot group- 1.2 inches
[attachment=0:1f6jmx5q]25 Yards.jpeg[/attachment:1f6jmx5q]
*50 yards:* havent had the opportunity yet

Problem that I have is that the red dot is a 6 MOA dot, so it covers a 2 inch circle at 25 yards. So the further the distance I shoot, the larger the area the red dot covers. So I dont know how amazing of accuracy I could expect much past 50 yards.

I think it will be a fun rifle to go plink with and do a little varminting, but I definitely wouldnt expect to take it out to shoot prairie dogs at 100 + yards.

Would I recommend buying one? Yes and no. Yes, if you are looking for something different but not horridly expensive to shoot. And no, if you want your first tactical weapon it is over priced for a starter gun and I would suggest buying an AR purely for cost effectiveness and more accessory options.


----------

